# What the hell!



## tenderbuttons

is there a concise equivalent in french for the expression "what the hell"? i know there are several "what the hell" threads but they're all asking about the expression as a question, like "what the hell are you doing?" or just "what the hell?" by itself to express confusion or anger. 

I mean the expression as an interjection to signify slight resignation. Usually, it's like, "ohhh, what the hell." does this make any sense? thanks.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Cath.S.

_Après tout..._
_Qu'est-ce que ça peut faire?_
_Pourquoi pas ?_
_Bon allez, je me lance..._

_It really depends on context._
Here is an example I found googling :
I'm not a theater goer, so I hesitated for only a moment before I thought: "What the hell?!" It's free and I get to see my good friends".
_Je ne vais jamais au théâtre, par conséquent j'ai hésité un court instant avant de me dire : « Après tout, pourquoi pas ? C'est gratuit et je vais voir mes bons amis. »_


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

oh, et puis merde après tout !


----------



## Cath.S.

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> oh, et puis merde après tout !


----------



## Iphiseis

Bonjour à tous! ​ 
Récemment j'ai entendu une chanson à la radio (Avril Lavigne_ What the Hell) et dans le refrain elle chante *"All my life I've been good but now I'm thinking what the hell".* Si je comprends ce qu'elle veut dire je me demande comment on pourrait traduire cette phrase en français? 
Est-ce que "Toute ma vie je me suis bien comportée mais maintenant je me dis" 
-à quoi bon?
-qu'est-ce que ça peut bien faire?
pourraient convenir? Ou bien est-ce que ce n'est pas aussi vulgaire qu'en anglais?
Vous pouvez me donner un petit coup de main? ​ 
Merci d'avance!​


----------



## Glasguensis

In this context, "what the hell" means "je m'en fous".


----------



## dratuor

I'd translated

_Toute ma vie je me suis bien comportée mais maintenant je ne veux que leur dire MERDE_


----------



## SunnyS

dratuor said:


> I'd translated
> 
> _Toute ma vie je me suis bien comportée mais maintenant je ne veux que leur dire MERDE_



I think this is a bit off. 

I agree with Glag: "I can care less."


----------



## dratuor

SunnyS said:


> I think this is a bit off.
> 
> I agree with Glag: "I can care less."



No I don't think so as 'je veux leur dire merde' means that you don't give a damn on what they say.

For example if a coworker complains to you about someone else anaying him, if you say 'Dis lui merde' it means 'say "shut up, cause I don't care" 
[The funny thing being that there is not really a sentence you can say to the boring one with 'merde' in it]

It is not exactly the same and you cannot use it as a general translation but for this sentence I think it's good.


----------



## LivingTree

Ew, "I can care less"! 

It's "I could _not_ care less".  Years ago, somebody got the idea that "I could care less" was somehow more forceful, but it really just doesn't make sense.

I do agree that the _merde_ idea is off.

I see "what the hell" here as impersonal, not directed against anyone. It means to me what it usually means in a similar context: "Oh, why not; I've got nothing to lose / I don't care."


----------



## edwingill

"merde alors!"


----------



## wistou

"... mais maintenant, qu'est ce que j'en ai à faire"

and would it not rather be "I *cannot *care less ?"


----------



## dratuor

LivingTree said:


> I do agree that the _merde_ idea is off.
> 
> I see "what the hell" here as impersonal, not directed against anyone. It means to me what it usually means in a similar context: "Oh, why not; I've got nothing to lose / I don't care."



'leur' is the impersonal part but if you've got something in French go ahead



wistou said:


> "... mais maintenant, qu'est ce que j'en ai à faire"



 this one's good

or similar:

.. mais maintenant, je n'en ai plus rien à faire/foutre"


----------



## SunnyS

"what the hell" is to me much more "I can care less" than "I could care less" or "I cannot care less." 

The last two have a schooled or "proper" ring to them that the tone and words of "what the hell" do not have. 

(And it couldn't be more so, given that we're talking about Avril Lavigne--unless it's some stilted and stuffy Avril that's speaking!)


----------



## LivingTree

dratuor said:


> 'leur' is the impersonal part but if you've got something in French go ahead



I'm sorry, but I don't follow that at all.

*"All my life I've been good but now I'm thinking what the hell"* 

There is no "them" in there. She is _thinking_ "what the hell", not saying it to anyone (which wouldn't really make sense anyway ... any more than "I can care less" does ...).
[…]


----------



## dratuor

LivingTree said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't follow that at all.
> 
> *"All my life I've been good but now I'm thinking what the hell"*



it's because usually you try to be good so that people will not say bad things about you so I used 'leur'

Otherwise you can say 'Et puis merde'

Toute ma vie je me suis bien comportée mais maintenant je me dis "et puis merde"
[…]


----------



## fromcanada.eh

Bonjour, 

Comme je l'ai indiqué dans le titre, je cherche une traduction pour « What the hell... ». Je comprends le sens et je sais que si le niveau de langue n'avait pas d'importance, je pourrais utiliser « Pourquoi pas... », mais la manière peu-formel du personnage est important. 

Voici le contexte:

(Ceux sont deux personnages dans un roman.)

« How did you get here »
« Parachuted in. It's strictly forbidden, of course. all the rules. But what the hell... »

Ma tentative:

[…] Une infraction de toutes les règles. Mais putain... »

Je serais reconnaissante de toute suggestion ; merci d'avance!


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

I would say _Mais bon dieu, merde!_ or _Mais merde, on s'en fout! _ You might want to open some other threads for the rest of the dialogue, I'm sure it could be improved in some ways.


----------



## rolmich

Pour "what the hell" on pourrait aussi dire : _Je n'en ai rien à faire/rien à foutre.
_


----------



## Itisi

Ou tout simplement : 'mais bon...'


----------



## pointvirgule

Good day, eh. Complètement d'accord avec la suggestion d'Itisi, 100 % naturelle.
Aussi possible : _Mais au diable_ [_le règlement_].


----------



## hakdz

pointvirgule said:


> Complètement d'accord avec la suggestion d'Itisi, 100 % naturelle.


Je suis du même avis. Et pourtant, si 'pourquoi pas' ne convient pas parce que c'est trop relâché alors peut-être 'mais bon' n'est pas la meilleure traduction non plus. 
Moi j'avais pensé à 'mais qu'est-ce que tu veux', même si c'est vieillot et pas tout à fait ça non plus probablement.


----------



## fromcanada.eh

Je constate deux catégories de réponses - celles qui me semble trop vulgaires (mais dites-le-moi si je me trompe) et ceux qui sont un peu trop relâchées. Pour moi, « What the hell... » n'est pas tout à fait sans vulgarité, mais ça ne choque pas n'en plus (en général). En anglais je dirais « hell » dans les situations où je ne dirais pas « shit », alors je me demande si « merde » est un peu trop. Vous avez des opinions ?


----------



## hakdz

fromcanada.eh said:


> Pour moi, « What the hell... » n'est pas tout à fait sans vulgarité, mais ça ne choque pas n'en plus (en général). En anglais je dirais « hell » dans les situations où je ne dirais pas « shit », alors je me demande si « merde » est un peu trop. Vous avez des opinions ?


Tu as raison, en fait je n'avais pas vraiment réfléchi à ça. Et pourtant, je ne sais pas, "what the hell" est bien à sa place dans un roman de Henry James (je ne peux pas citer une référence précise là comme ça mais je suis sûre qu'il l'utilise), tandis que "mais merde..." ou (encore pire) "rien à foutre" me feraient rire ou pleurer si je les trouvais dans une traduction de l'un de ses romans (pour "what the hell").
Et, au fait, tu peux nous dire quels sont le roman et l'auteur? Ou au moins de quand il date le roman? Je pense que si le registre est important celles-ci sont des informations importantes.


----------



## Oddmania

fromcanada.eh said:


> Je constate deux catégories de réponses - celles qui me semble trop vulgaires (mais dites-le-moi si je me trompe) et ceux qui sont un peu trop relâchées. Pour moi, « What the hell... » n'est pas tout à fait sans vulgarité, mais ça ne choque pas n'en plus (en général). En anglais je dirais « hell » dans les situations où je ne dirais pas « shit », alors je me demande si « merde » est un peu trop. Vous avez des opinions ?



En réalité, j'avais en tête d'_atténuer _votre suggestion (_"Mais putain..."_) lorsque j'ai proposé _Mais merde, on s'en fout._


----------



## newg

Itisi said:


> Ou tout simplement : 'mais bon...'





I like this one


----------



## fromcanada.eh

Merci à tous pour votre contribution. Voici du contexte sur le roman : 

Le roman est Villa Incognito par Tom Robbins (je traduis des parties pour un projet académique). Le roman a apparu en 2004. Le langage est utilisé pour introduire un peu d'ironie dans la situation. Un tanuki (qui est, d'ailleurs, un Ancêtre animal) vient de descendre du ciel tout en utilisant son scrotum comme parachute. Il entraine une conversation avec un paysan japonais qui lui trait de manière respectueuse, mais Tanuki parle d'une manière plutôt impolie mais pas tout-à-fait vulgaire.

Robbins est connu pour ses jeux linguistiques, son ironie, son mélange de propositions profondes élaborées dans un langage parfois vulgaire, parfois relâché.

D'ailleurs - est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi le titre de la discussion a changé ?


----------



## fromcanada.eh

Est-ce que « Tant pis » peut marcher ?


----------



## Fleur de lys 1608

Mais on s'en fout.


----------



## Nicomon

@fromcanada.eh. Voilà ce qui explique le changement de titre : 





> *Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one



Dans ton contexte, je vote aussi pour la suggestion d'Itisi. On peut aussi combiner avec d'autres : 

_... mais bon, au diable le règlement / mais bon, on s'en fout (du règlement)

_Dans un autre contexte, j'aurais dit à la québécoise :_ pis après? _Comme dans cet exemple :





> _Je l'sais, y'a des plis bizarres et même des bouts déchirés, *pis après*?
> I know, there are weird folds and tears *but what the hell*!_


----------



## Itisi

Mais que diable...  (un peu vieillot...)


----------



## emvl

Hello

An other way to translate "what the hell" in this context is "je vous emmerde"

_Toute ma vie je me suis bien comportée mais maintenant je vous emmerde._


----------



## Itisi

emvl said:


> Hello
> 
> An other way to translate "what the hell" in this context is "je vous emmerde" _._



Personellement, je ne suis pas d'accord, là.  'Tant pis' ou 'On s'en fout', oui...  What the hell', malgré le 'hell', n'est pas très fort, dans ce contexte en tout cas.  (D'accord avec fromcanada #23)  Cela exprime plutôt l'insouciance.


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour 
Sans trop de vulgarité, mais familier, je suggère (avec une préférence pour une formulation avec "on" plus que "je") :
Mais on s'en tape / Mais on s'en fiche. (Plus vulgaire, mais ça pourrait faire très tanuki : "mais on s'en bat la peau des coucougnettes")
ou le bon vieux "Rien à battre/faire/fiche/foutre"


----------

